# What is a Mamiya 645 pro tl and Mamiya 24mm fisheye worth? Worth holding onto?



## zdw1116 (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently had a mamiya 645 pro tl and 24mm fisheye, along with 30 120 rolls of fujifilm fall into my lap after i got the better end of a trade. My questions are:

whats the setup worth? 
the camera has the prism view on top so you look through just like 35mm, with a hand grip w/alternate shutter button on the right hand side

The lens is in great condition with front&rear caps

Would they be worth more separate or together?

Is the film worth selling?

I'm starting to fall in love with the setup after only one roll, is it worth selling??

thanks, Im new to the medium format world!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2011)

I would keep it.

The lens is worth a lot ... the camera body is not.


----------



## zdw1116 (Jun 15, 2011)

how much is alot? i originally was trading my lens for a canon 40d but the guy said he wanted to keep it and that i should take this setup cause its worth more money. i see them on ebay for 1500 buy it now, do they actually sell for that much??

thanks


----------



## MWG (Jun 15, 2011)

I would assume so, its in superb condition?


----------



## CCericola (Jun 15, 2011)

The camera sells for $700 used on B&H with an 80mm lens and 120 film back. The lens I can't find but I think you got a great deal. Medium format is awesome and I'm jealous. I sold my Pentax 645 to go digital and I regret it every time I think about it.


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2011)

CCericola said:


> I sold my Pentax 645 to go digital and I regret it every time I think about it.



Ouch! I sympathize -- I've regretted selling many film cameras. 

But, there's still plenty of them out there waiting for you to rescue and put to good use.


----------



## zdw1116 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah the lens is in great condtion, im just wondering whether or not i should keep the setup or opt for some cash instead. maybe i'll shoot a bunch of these rolls this summer and then sell it for a digi setup when i have to move all my crap out of this house. do you guys usually develop your film and leave the prints as is? or do you get them developed to cd and do post-editing??


----------



## CCericola (Jun 15, 2011)

When I shot film my lab developed the film, sleeved them, and made me a contact sheet. I then only ordered larger prints of the ones I liked which means I had to send back the neg on a crop card. If I was shooting film now I would just have them developed and scanned.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2011)

I purchased a scanner.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 15, 2011)

The camera body is worth around $325-450 depending on if it has a metered finder or not, but the lens is worthless, so just send it to me. 

Seriously that lens sells used for $1500! But it's a specialized lens, u might want to sell it and replace it with a whole kit of 645 prime lenses.


----------



## zdw1116 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah, but coming from a skateboarding/snowboarding photography background i really love the fisheye look so i'll probably hang onto it for a bit then sell. where would you suggest i sell the lens? regular old ebay or are there better options that wont take any of my money?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 16, 2011)

Shoot 20 of the 30 rolls and get them developed/scanned and then have some actual prints made.  

Then start thinking whether or not you want to sell it.  You aren't going to get this deal again and chances are you won't ever get to where you are right now with that camera.


----------



## zdw1116 (Jun 16, 2011)

i see where youre coming from, are you suggesting i get them developed and then scan the negatives myself? i dont really understand the develop/scan/print process and whats best. i got my first roll put onto a cd that im picking up today. bad idea?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 16, 2011)

All I'm really saying is to use the camera before you get rid of it.  I think that you will fall in love with it but if you don't actually use it you'll never know.

Having real prints made rather than just looking at files on your monitor is the best way to understand just how good your rig really is.

Good luck with it in any case.

mike


----------



## zdw1116 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey just so you guys know, I'm selling my 645 Pro TL with AE Prism View and the shutter grip. And I am also selling the Mamiya 24mm fisheye. Both are in great shape. Email me at zachwright151@gmail.com if you have any questions. I'm in salt lake, UT.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2011)

Very worth holding on to.  I have a 24mm for my AFD, and most people that see it are surprised that such a thing as an MF fisheye even exists.  I love mine, and can't imagine any circumstance where I would get rid of it.


----------

